# Fun activities for 12-13 month olds?



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

help! I need ideas!

I can offer a couple of my own:

- sitting the baby in a box and pulling around the floor

- a bowl of uncooked rice (and an empty kiddie pool to contain it)

- exploring the groceries and wet laundry


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

At that age, DD's favorite play was a big paper bag with a variety of objects in it to explore. Put stuff in, take it out, try and drag the bag around the house with her-- she had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

There was just a great thread about this recently:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=467006

The VERY biggest things for us at 12 months were chasing and hiding games. We have an armchair in the center of the floor, and Alex loved to go around and around the chair, hiding and peeking out at me, reversing direction, being chased and caught, having me pop up from behind the chair and look at her, etc.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

My little one likes lids and cups. Anything that she could take off/put on. Screw tops are an extra bonus.

She also likes "cleaning" using a wipe cloth. She will carry it around and wipe the floor.

I am not much of a purse person but I do have a small one with a long strap that she likes putting over her shoulder and carrying around. She has started young playing dress up.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5*
The VERY biggest things for us at 12 months were chasing and hiding games. We have an armchair in the center of the floor, and Alex loved to go around and around the chair, hiding and peeking out at me, reversing direction, being chased and caught, having me pop up from behind the chair and look at her, etc.

Yeah us too. We call that "scary peekaboo" around here.

Scary peekaboo has evolved so that dd will now flatten herself against a wall and hide waiting for us to get her.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link, and the suggestions!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42*
She also likes "cleaning" using a wipe cloth. She will carry it around and wipe the floor.

I also have a clean freak I guess!









Since its warm out, I got a really shallow baby pool and set it up on the grass and put warm water in it and cups and plastic animals...she loves that!

Other ideas:

-supervised playdoh
-a cup of water (outside) and a paintbrush...he/she can "paint" the house or pavement
-play with scarves..hide under them, blow them up in the air
-a shallow container of dried rice with a cup to scoop and pour

You should check out the Toddlers Busy Book! It's full of ideas!


----------

